# Duramax Idle Issues



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

I am looking at buying a new truck and I was wondering if, anyone has heard of issues with leaving a newer model Duramax idling for extended periods? (emissions, filters, overheat, etc.) I work out of my truck and I can be idling 5+ hour a day. Thanks for any input.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

All the new trucks have the recommnendation to not leave them idling. They say it can result in overheating or what not, but I call BS on that - ever stop and let your truck idle? It cools down and that's also the top recommendation after running hard, let it idle for a few minutes.

A diesel has to be driven to warm up. Idling will not warm it up or get it to operating temperature (anytime soon).

Now here are 2 things that come to mind with extended idling.

Wet stacking

Oil dilution from fuel

If you plan on extended idling, *look into having the high idle function activated* in your truck. In the Ford, it's a fairly easy connection of a couple of wires and a resistor. The resistor ohms is what dictates how fast/slow the idle is. Not sure how it works on the D-Max...


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

*idle*

The newer Duramax will go into a regen cycle to clean out the particulate filter(DPF). It doesn't hurt to idle for long periods, but it will use more fuel when it goes into the cycle.


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

Injector coking is a problem with extended idle on all of the new engines. Idle up and every now an then drive it like you stole it foe mile or so.


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the input. Come to find out one of the options with the Duramax is a high idle switch. When I make my order that will be included.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Straight out of a Duramax Owners manual.*

See Paragraphs in Blue.

The vehicle has a Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) as part of the exhaust system to reduce vehicle emissions. The DPF requires a unique exhaust tailpipe with an exhaust cooler. The exhaust cooler mixes air with the exhaust to lower the temperature before it leaves the tailpipe.
The DPF, the tailpipe, or other exhaust system components must not be altered. Inspect regularly and clean any mud or dirt from the exhaust cooler, especially where the exhaust cooler connects to the tailpipe and the openings where fresh air enters the cooler. See "Exhaust System Inspection" under Maintenance Schedule .
The DPF will clean itself as part of normal operation. Several factors including fuel consumed, hours of engine operation and miles driven are monitored by the Engine Control Module (ECM). The self-cleaning occurs approximately once per tank of fuel.
*Notice: *Permanent damage can occur to the DPF or related components if the required Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel (15 ppm sulfur maximum) or low ash CJ-4 engine oil is not used. This damage would not be covered by the vehicle warranty. 
Under certain driving conditions, such as stop-and-go traffic, the filter cannot clean itself. The CLEANING EXHAUST FILTER KEEP DRIVING UNTIL MESSAGE IS CLEARED message comes on when the DPF is dirty and needs to perform a self cleaning.
For the filter to clean itself, the vehicle must be driven above 50 km/h (30 mph) until the CLEANING EXHAUST FILTER KEEP DRIVING UNTIL MESSAGE IS CLEARED message goes off. This will take about 30 minutes.
*Warning: *During DPF self cleaning or during extended idling in P (Park), the exhaust system and exhaust gases are very hot. Things that burn could touch hot exhaust parts under the vehicle and ignite. You or others could be burned. Do not park, or idle for an extended period of time, near or over papers, leaves, dry grass, or other things that can burn. Keep the exhaust area clear of material that could ignite or burn. See Parking over Things That Burn for more information.​*Notice: *Extended idle should be avoided because the DPF system is not capable of self cleaning at idle. During extended idle operation, monitor the instrument panel telltale lights and Driver Information Center for messages and take appropriate indicated action. Continued idling with the warning light/message on could cause irreversible damage to the DPF requiring repair and possible replacement that might not be covered by the vehicle warranty.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Unless your diesel truck is a Pet, KW or a Freightliner turn it off.


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Big Pappa. The truck is already ordered. I did include the high idle switch so I hope it will help. Beings I live/work out of my truck it will have extended periods of idling. Also hope I did not make a big ***** mistake, only time will tell...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WELL*



Crack Oar said:


> Thanks Big Pappa. The truck is already ordered. I did include the high idle switch so I hope it will help. Beings I live/work out of my truck it will have extended periods of idling. Also hope I did not make a big ***** mistake, only time will tell...


This truck is not designed to Idle for extended periods of time. The High Idle switch is Basically for P.T.O. applications, Not to leave it idling. You WILL have exhaust Particulate filter problems if you leave it idling. I Can Assure you that. as said above, Unless it's a BIG RIG....Turn it Off.


----------

